# Waxstock 2017 tickets



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it's early and Waxstock hasn't long ended but does anyone know when Waxstock 2017 tickets will be available? When were 2016 tickets released?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

This year's was announced in February so assume it will be around same time next year :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers macca :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

You thinking about starting to save already :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did you know? ,:doublesho you a mind reader :lol:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How did you know? ,:doublesho you a mind reader :lol:


Not a mind reader..... just a Waxstock fanatic likes most of us on here SB! :thumb:


----------

